# Dysarz/Disarz



## Jabir

Hello,

Can someone tell me if this name (Disarz/Dysarz) is actually Polish or Ukranian, please?

Does any Polish here know the origin of this name?

Thanks!


----------



## Ben Jamin

There are approx. 350 persons that have  name Dysarz in Poland.  The name is spelled in a normal Polish way. Nobody named D*i*sarz is registered, and this spelling does not conform the Polish spelling rules (an "i" does not follow a "d" in original Polish words).
The name has no meaning, and I don't know the origin. Probably it is a foreign loan with polonized spelling.


----------



## wolfbm1

The name Dysarz might be related to a German name Discher, which means a carpenter. I have no idea if Ukrainians use that name.


----------



## Ben Jamin

There are about 1000 people with the surname Discher in Germany, and the Polish Dysarz are concentrated in the Pomeranian Voivodship, so your theory might be plausible, if it could be corroborated by a similar sound shift in other German loans (sch --> s  before an "-arz" ending).


----------



## Jabir

Thanks, guys. Actually, family name said to be from Ukranian origin, but everytime I google it just come up with Polish results...


----------



## Ben Jamin

Jabir said:


> Thanks, guys. Actually, family name said to be from Ukranian origin, but everytime I google it just come up with Polish results...


Who said that the name is of Ukrainian origin? There is nothing in it indicating such origin. The "dy" compound may be Ukrainian or Polish, but the "rz"* ending is unique for Polish (in Ukrainian it would be an "r").

*Czech has a phonetic (but not graphic) equivalent of the ending, written  with the letter "ř".


----------



## Thomas Dysarz

Jabir said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can someone tell me if this name (Disarz/Dysarz) is actually Polish or Ukranian, please?
> 
> Does any Polish here know the origin of this name?
> 
> Thanks!


The surname Dysarz is from Prussia which is now Polland. The city of origin is Gdansk, Polland.


----------



## Thomas Dysarz

Jabir said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can someone tell me if this name (Disarz/Dysarz) is actually Polish or Ukranian, please?
> 
> Does any Polish here know the origin of this name?
> 
> Thanks!


Dysarz means, "The temple of the Highest God"


----------

